# Lakers now pursuing Gilbert Arenas?



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's the latest Arenas to LA rumor.

http://www.yardbarker.com/nba/articles/lakers_find_interest_in_gilbert_arenas/9638785


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I say do it. He was productive as a starter for Orlando and we need someone else who can create offense for himself. Low risk, high reward if we get him for the Vet Min.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I say do it. He was productive as a starter for Orlando and we need someone else who can create offense for himself. Low risk, high reward if we get him for the Vet Min.


Agreed. If you can get him on the cheap, why not? Is there any possible way he'd make your PG rotation worse? To me that isn't even possible.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sign him already...cot damn...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think he's been humbled enough over the last couple years where he isn't going to be confused on his role on the team. Before he would have tried to battle Kobe for the primary scoring role, but now I think you'd get some times where hes being a bit of a chucker, but otherwise he'd fall in line and be a nice offensive addition to the team.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I was lobbying for this since the beginning of the season. Our situation at pg is dreadful Arenas plays bad defense so he'll fit right in with this bunch but unlike the rest of this bunch he can score and I mean really get buckets and really get hot from very deep. Sickest easiest deep range I may have ever seen from a pg. Effortless deep stroke. 

He could have those flashback games and he'll help us against those very good teams who have vets like him to throw at us often. We'll be able to counter better with him and Artest with Blake off the bench.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it would be a perfect fit for Arenas. Makes a lot of sense for both sides. Low risk high reward if you can get him cheap.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If I'm Mitch, I make a trip to Germany a prerequisite before we sign him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I want to be all for this, but I see him as a PG version of Metta. Stupid, inefficient offense with the spoardic great games.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

the big question is who do we let go. i don't remember last time lakers boughtout and waved a player.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Also, L.A. is home so maybe returning home can motivate him.



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If I'm Mitch, I make a trip to Germany a prerequisite before we sign him.


:laugh:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Elijah Milsap would be cheaper and the kid is scratching at the door


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

onelakerfan said:


> the big question is who do we let go. i don't remember last time lakers boughtout and waved a player.



well we did trade L.O. for a bag of chips...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

onelakerfan said:


> the big question is who do we let go. i don't remember last time lakers boughtout and waved a player.


Derrick Character


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i trully think we are going to trade for DH, and this is a move to make him bit happy. I do think we should give whatever orlando wants except KB for him, including Pau and Drew. great players attract other great players and cheap free agents.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I dont think we have to trade both

also another person we could cut would be Kapono who is doing jack squat right now


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Buyout Walnuts.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll take agent zero at this point. We need everything we can get.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'll take agent zero at this point. We need everything we can get.


Goudelock basically is Arenas minus the cancerous attitude, bad leg, and age. 

If you are so desperate, why not sign A.I. or Marbury ! They are healthier physically than the gunslinger is. Mentally they are all nuts.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Goudelock basically is Arenas minus the cancerous attitude? What are you smoking?

Arenas was a solid All-Star and struggled once moved to Orlando from Washington. He Dropped 60 on the Lakers not to long ago! Yes I like Goudelock but come on, he has only had 3 solid games! Don't hold your breath on Goudelock to rescue this team. Plus we can have Areans backup Kobe as SG, he will help us score, kobe will keep him in check like he did with Artest. Fisher is even struggling to hit free throws these days. It cant get any worse is what im saying..


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm pretty surprised this move hasn't gotten done by now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Lakers have a history of getting players thought to be past their prime or usefulness and getting the most out of them (see McAdoo and Woolridge).

I say give him a shot. What do we have to lose? This team ain't going nowhere as presently constituted, maybe he adds some much-needed scoring punch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I see no downside if we cut a player like Caracter who's only going to be seeing time if something cataclysmic happens.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Caracter tore an MCL right? HE aint playing no matter what.

I think you guys forgetting how bad Arenas was on D. He makes our current PG's look like Lowry. Having said that, for the vet's min it isnt really a risk anyway.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Sign him to a ten day and go from there.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> Sign him to a ten day and go from there.


cant unless you relese someone


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

farzadkavari said:


> Yes I like Goudelock but come on, he has only had 3 solid games!


+1 = 4


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

It seems like we called Arenas to check on things with him more than anything and he's not responded positively or is having issues with his knee and is not ready yet.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

farzadkavari said:


> Goudelock basically is Arenas minus the cancerous attitude? What are you smoking?
> 
> Arenas was a solid All-Star and struggled once moved to Orlando from Washington. He Dropped 60 on the Lakers not to long ago! Yes I like Goudelock but come on, he has only had 3 solid games! Don't hold your breath on Goudelock to rescue this team. Plus we can have Areans backup Kobe as SG, he will help us score, kobe will keep him in check like he did with Artest. Fisher is even struggling to hit free throws these days. It cant get any worse is what im saying..


Can you remember the last time the gunslinger had three solid games ? I have said it many times before:If he's all that, why is he unemployed ?

He's already getting paid sitting on his ass. What's he care ? You really think he's just in the gym everyday working out ? Or sitting back laughing all the way to the bank ? Iverson was a solid all star, and he has two healthy legs. Marbury was a solid all star and he has two healthy legs. 

Kupchak is doing his due diligence to make calls, that's his job. Making a call and pursuing are two totally different things. You don't pursue a FA nobody wants. 

I'll stick with the "mini mamba" . If Kobe and Brown trust him, I'll trust him too. And I don't have to worry about any gun play either.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Caracter tore an MCL right? HE aint playing no matter what.


http://www.nba.com/dleague/playerfile/derrick_caracter/index.html

He's already active.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Caracter had a miniscus tear.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Im luke warm at best on Arenas, really like the idea of Kenyon Martin


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If I'm Mitch, I make a trip to Germany a prerequisite before we sign him.





> “@Lakerholicz: Nick Young: Gilbert Arenas Got ‘That Kobe Treatment on His Knees’. http://t.co/YFE3BbAU”


Hmmm...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Update:



> The Los Angeles Lakers are in desperate need of a little extra guard depth if they want to contend for a championship in 2012, and the answer might be on the horizon — Lakers GM Mitch Kupchak is considering attending a workout for Gilbert Arenas, according to a report from Ken Berger of CBS.
> 
> “The Lakers are going to take a look at him,” a source told Berger.
> 
> ...


http://tracking.si.com/2012/02/08/r...k-at-free-agent-gilbert-arenas/?sct=nba_t2_a3


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good. If he's healthy and he's had the PRP therapy perhaps he's regained some of that explosiveness. No risk involved in just looking.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The sad thing is, his 8 pts per game when he was in Orlando would make him one of if not the top scoring player on our bench.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

there's that but I dont think he fixes much - JR Smith would be better


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The thing is we need a PG, which is why Arenas is being considered. He can play that position. JR Smith can't, but he sure would be explosive off the bench. I'd be happy with either of them at this point.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd go with any perimeter scoring off the bench right now (+ anyone who can hit a 3)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/nets/2012/02/stevensons-knees-feel-eight-years-younger-after-blood-was-spun-brook-lopez-says-hes-rea



> DeShawn Stevenson said his arthritic knees feel as good as they did eight years ago after undergoing the controversial blood spinning treatment.
> *
> Stevenson, who has missed the last seven games because of the pain in his knee, said his blood was drawn from his arm, frozen, spun, and injected back into his knees twice a day by a doctor in New York.
> *
> ...


So he's already worked out for us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Kobe Bryant would give his approval for the signing of Gilbert Arenas, according to two people familiar with the situation.
> 
> Bryant reportedly reached out to Arenas recently to let him know he’s on board with Arenas joining the Lakers.
> 
> ...


Hope this means its about to go down maybe when we get back from the road.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

At his worst, Arenas still shot better than Fish...who is currently at 35%/26% (nba.com) this season.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I dont really care who we sign. All I know is that the Lakers need help..fast! The bench is sh*t, all guards, except for Kobe are giving us jack. 

Dont know about you guys but I struggle to watch LA play ...too painful.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If we are going to do it we should of done it already no? The more time with the team the better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/7569136/sources-los-angeles-lakers-work-free-agent-gilbert-arenas



> While the Los Angeles Lakers were in Toronto on Sunday finishing off their six-game road trip, Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak was holding a private workout for free agent guard Gilbert Arenas, according to multiple sources.
> 
> *Arenas, who turned 30 last month, looked "slimmed down" and "explosive," according to a source with knowledge of the workout, but no signing is necessarily imminent as the guard flew back to his home in Orlando, Fla., from Los Angeles on Sunday night*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've played on the court where Arenas worked out...it's absolutely ridiculous.

But he looked "explosive" and we DIDN'T sign him?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that was yesterday - let's see what happens today


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Who do you think this source was? It's most likely his agent or someone from his camp.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't think we signed Murphy till a few days after his workout. We'll see.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Unless we are onto something bigger not sure whats the hold up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sign him already.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not sure how this would impact prospective Howard trade other than to occupy the roster spot they just opened up and which they might need to take back a toxic contract


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe came out and endorsed signing Arenas again today in an interview after practice.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe endorsed Nutella. Did you put Nutella on your steak?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No but Nutella on toast is bomb.com


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> No but Nutella on toast is bomb.com


seconded


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Nutella is the shit! Kinda expensive though, Id eat that shit with a loaf of bread in like 2 days.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Should be a 10 day contract... See how he feels after playing with the team for a couple games. Do it sooner than later.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We have 14 guys under contract...there is agent zero reason why we shouldn't give him a chance. Looks like he's got some pop in those two clips. Give Hibachi a shot!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Perhaps they're waiting to see where JR Smith goes first.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

there seems to be no ugency by us to do anything yet. Seems like the whole league is in a wait and see mode till some of the bigger chips fall. 

I'd take JR over Arenas for sure but JR is gonna end up on the Clippers. I can just see it I've heard the Knicks are maybe a favorite but playing with Kmart and Billups will be most familiar for him. I think the best thing for his career would be to come play for us. lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “@TheRealJRSmith: Just had a great talk with Coach Brown!”


...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lets play "How many crazy ass mofo's can you get on one NBA team!" Yay!!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Man if we get JR send Fish to the bench, start Blake, use Kobe as a backup 3 and Murphy as a backup 4. Barnes gets spot minutes.
Blake/Goudlelock
Kobe/ JR Smith
Metta/ Kobe
Gasol/Murphy
Bynum/Gasol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

JR Smith is playing with the Lakers and their fans he's gonna end up with the Clippers everyone ends up with the Clippers now its the new league mandate.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No, JR will sign with the Lakers only to have Stern veto the signing, then force him to sign with the Clippers for less money.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Seriously though, I would love to get Smith. He is crazy as **** so he would fit right in with this squad. Also he can shoot the ball which we need badly. He doesnt do much to help us at PG though.

I do think he will sign with the Clips or the Knicks however.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

For pg we should sign jerry smith


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he would be extremely helpful - Im betting he signs with the clips though, otherwise I've heard he's expressed interest in the pacers and they can pay him more than anyone else


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.foxsportswest.com/02/14/...g/msn_landing.html?blockID=665858&feedID=3709


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

wow just read that link this guy shouldnt be blogging on the Lakers, to wit:



> The Lakers would likely pay him the new mini mid-level exception of about $2.5 million should they decide to sign him. But according to coach Mike Brown, if that even happens, it's going to take a while.


several things bug me about this - 1) if Arenas was worth the mini MLE the guy would have already found a home - no one wants him 2) the lakers already used their mini and 3) if the lakers havent used thier mini they would be better off using it for Smith since the clips can only offer the vets min but 4) it doesnt matter because the lakers already used their mini mle



> At one time, Arenas would have been a perfect fit.


 no, that Arenas would not have been a perfect fit next to Kobe, sorry - you think Crittenton and Arenas went at over boo-ray? how do you think Kobe would have taken being saddled with mr high volume?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be ecstatic if we signed JR.

This season sucks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So I'm curious to see if we go after Arenas now that JR is off the table.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

wait, what? Who signed JR?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He's reportedly signing with the Knicks.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He's an idiot for not going to the Clippers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How is he an idiot? He gets to live in NY (very close to where he's from), make twice as much money this year and play on a team that could very well be a legitimate threat to make it out of the East.

There is literally no telling how good the Knicks can be. Sure, that could be a bad thing because maybe they won't gel.

I'm just saying that this squad has a lot of talent...

Lin/Shumpert
Fields/Smith
Anthony
Amare
Chandler

As for us...it's time to give Gilbert a shot. No reason why he shouldn't be signed by tomorrow.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke said:


> He's an idiot for not going to the Clippers.


ny was the best thing for him. no D and just shoot the ball


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SI.com: Tell me about the platelet-rich therapy you underwent in early January.
> 
> Arenas: I had the procedure done on my knees and hips in New York because I kept hearing how much better Kobe [Bryant] felt [the Lakers' 33-year-old guard had it done on his right knee last October]. So I did my research into it, called the people in Germany and they told me what the process was and what it targeted -- arthritis, achiness -- and that's what I was dealing with. So I ended up having the procedure.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...20/gilbert.arenas.qa/index.html#ixzz1mx9DWeys

So maybe they're waiting until next week to sign him since he says himself that he won't be ready until that time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight's situation will get resolved after the AllStar break. I'm pretty sure hes waiting for that. We'll see.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Just tell me Bynums knees will be okay for the next 5+ years and Ill say no to trading for Dwight. Trade Pau for a top tier PG.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

DaRizzle said:


> Just tell me Bynums knees will be okay for the next 5+ years and Ill say no to trading for Dwight. *Trade Pau for a top tier PG.*


The only top tier PG left is Williams and he's tied to Howard.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks this team only needs minor changes? If we could just get average production from a PG or starting SF we would be so much better. I personally still think that having a Pau/Bynum front court is a thing to be reckoned with, and we shouldnt be so quick to dismiss that.

If we could get Sessions I think it would make a huge difference. I see even Arenas a potential solution.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this team only needs minor changes? If we could just get average production from a PG or starting SF we would be so much better. I personally still think that having a Pau/Bynum front court is a thing to be reckoned with, and we shouldnt be so quick to dismiss that.
> 
> If we could get Sessions I think it would make a huge difference. I see even Arenas a potential solution.


No I agree. People are looking to deeply into being 3 games back or whatever it is in a lockout season.

It's the Lakers, people are spoiled and fans generally are chicken littles.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ramon Sessions would make a huge difference for sure


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

All my opinions are based around the Lakers winning 4 games in June. If I dont think they have a chance to get there, let alone win them, then Im not a happy camper. I can deal with it, but not happy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this team only needs minor changes? If we could just get average production from a PG or starting SF we would be so much better. I personally still think that having a Pau/Bynum front court is a thing to be reckoned with, and we shouldnt be so quick to dismiss that.
> 
> If we could get Sessions I think it would make a huge difference. I see even Arenas a potential solution.


I said this at the end of last season. But you got Jim Buss running things now and maybe the evaluation of things are more emotional coming from the front office then analytical. 

a few tweaks and I thought we'd be in good shape.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this team only needs minor changes? If we could just get average production from a PG or starting SF we would be so much better. I personally still think that having a Pau/Bynum front court is a thing to be reckoned with, and we shouldnt be so quick to dismiss that.
> 
> If we could get Sessions I think it would make a huge difference. I see even Arenas a potential solution.


you are not the only one there is onelakerfan that thinks the same way. i do think we only need few minor changes. IT WILL BE GREAT TO HAVE DW and DH, but if we don't i am fine with that as long as they stay in east coast.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> All my opinions are based around the Lakers winning 4 games in June. If I dont think they have a chance to get there, let alone win them, then Im not a happy camper. I can deal with it, but not happy.


Outside of 2-3 teams, I think they have as much of a shot as anyone. And this is a flukey year. Do I think they will? No. 

You said they had no shot in 2010 too.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

nice move not picking up Arenas to strengthen the bench


----------

